# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  App qui s'iconise au lancement

## basile238

Bonjour,

comment forcer une application  *ne pas* commencer rduite dans la barre des tches ?
Il s'agit d'un prog compos d'une wx.app dans laquelle je lance un TextEntryDialog.
Je compile le prog avec py2exe.

J'ai un raccourci qui lance une application qui appelle le programme en question (ce n'est donc pas un double-clic direct sur l'application).

Malheureusement, le prog commence minimis dans la barre des tches alors que j'aimerais qu'il s'affiche au devant de l'utilisateur sans que celui-ci ait  le dsiconiser.

Malheureusement, Iconize(False), SetFocus(), Raise(), SetTopWindow() ne fonctionnent pas.
Bizarrement, lorsque je demande self.IsIconized(), la valeur retourne est False.
Pourtant le prog est bien iconis.

J'ai aussi essay toute les possibilits de STARTUP_INFO dans CreateProcess au cas o le problme vienne de l mais le problme reste le mme.

Je ne suis pas sr d'avoir t clair. Je vais donc rsumer ma question: comment forcer une application  ne pas commencer rduite dans la barre des tches ?

Merci pour votre aide.

PS: si un modrateur pouvait bouger a dans le forum wx, je me suis encore viand on dirait.

----------

